# uscire alla lavagna



## Geviert

Salve a tutti,

in ambito scolastico si usano molto le espressioni "andare alla lavagna" oppure anche "chiamare alla lavagna", visto dalla perspettiva del docente. 

 Il dizionario spagnolo-italiano di Laura Tam ci propone l'espressione con il verbo "uscire", ovvero "uscire alla lavagna". Non ho nessun riferimento certo su questo dizionario, si afferma solo che sia molto affidabile. Io avrei i miei dubbi.

Pur se non mi sembra impossible o scorretto, direi che l'espressione con il verbo "uscire" non corrisponda all'uso standard in Italia. Cosa dite voi? 

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte.


----------



## giginho

Uscire da l'idea di estrazione a sorte, chi viene chiamato è perchè è stato estratto il suo nome, ovvero è uscito il suo nome.

A Torino si era soliti dire: "oggi la prof mi ha beccato" per dire che mi ha interrogato


----------



## Geviert

giginho said:


> Uscire da l'idea di estrazione a sorte, chi viene chiamato è perchè è stato estratto il suo nome, ovvero è uscito il suo nome.
> 
> A Torino si era soliti dire: "oggi la prof mi ha beccato" per dire che mi ha interrogato



Quindi "uscire" in quest'espressione può essere inteso come una modalità soggettiva (qunidi indiretta) dell'essere stato beccato. Di fatto sei chiamato alla lavagna.


----------



## giginho

Direi che "uscire" indica semplicemente che si è stati chiamati alla lavagna. Magari la scelta del verbo uscire è dettata dalle modalità di interrogazione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti.

"Uscire alla lavagna" mi sembra semplicemente sbagliato. Magari — ma è pesante e diseconomico — si potrebbe dire "uscire (dal banco) e venire alla lavagna".

GS


----------



## Geviert

giginho said:


> Magari la scelta del verbo uscire è dettata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dalle modalità di interrogazione
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Interessante. La modalità di interrogazione può leggitimare l'uso, indipendentemente che qualcuno si senta o meno "beccato". Grazie.

Tuttavia, si dimostra in ogni caso un uso speciale (l'interrogazione per chiamata casuale) difronte al più generale "essere chiamato alla lavagna" (che include qualsiasi modalità).



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Cari tutti.
> 
> "Uscire alla lavagna" mi sembra semplicemente sbagliato. Magari — ma è  pesante e diseconomico — si potrebbe dire "uscire (dal banco) e venire  alla lavagna".
> 
> GS



Ciao Giorgio,

Se è sbagliato, allora è una modalità molto soggettiva del "sentirsi"  chiamato alla lavagna (essere "uscito", come nel caso dei numeri del  Lotto, essere "beccato" appunto).


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Cari tutti.
> 
> "Uscire alla lavagna" mi sembra semplicemente sbagliato. Magari — ma è pesante e diseconomico — si potrebbe dire "uscire (dal banco) e venire alla lavagna".
> 
> GS



Grande Re Giorgio!!!! Bello rivederti!

Hai ragione che uscire alla lavagna non è corretto grammaticalmente, ma credo che molte cose del lessico giovanile non lo siano. Anche nella mia scuola si diceva: "la prof ha beccato oggi?". Ora, visto che la prof non era una gallina (almeno così dicevano) si accettava un'accezione forzata del termine e tutti noi capivamo. Capitò anche che la prof stessa ci avvertì dicendo: "domani becco!". Noialtri, tremebondi, non abbiamo avuto la prontezza di spirito di prenderla in giro per mesi....


----------



## violadaprile

E' una *crasi *sintattica. *Uscire alla lavagna* è come *uscire sulla strada*.
Prima si esce, poi si fa qualcos'altro, si va alla lavagna, si resta sulla strada un attimo per decidere il percorso (o travolti da un TIR  ).
Concordo con Giorgio, significa "uscire dal banco". Non concordo sulla scorrettezza.

Fra l'altro c'è un'altra accezione, questa sì scorretta: "uscire" nel senso di essere sorteggiati per andare alla lavagna (in questo senso "essere beccati"). Però la prima, quella di Giorgio, è più comune ed è corretta.


----------



## Geviert

Grazie Viola, allora è una _fusione _di significati sottointesi, comunque corretta come espressione (mai sentita).


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, una "fusione" di frasi, che può andare bene.
Non tutto quello che è grammaticalmente corretto è però sempre bello ... 

"uscire alla lavagna" è un'espressione che si usa a scuola ma che poi si abbandona, non è il massimo del "bello stile"


----------



## Geviert

> Non tutto quello che è grammaticalmente corretto è però sempre bello ...
Click to expand...


Verissimo. Anche ciò che è grammaticalmente (e volutamente) sbagliato può essere bellissimo (basta che gli errori siano proporzionali)


----------



## violadaprile

Basta che gli "errori" siano davvero voluti, meditati, rimuginati, macerati e alla fine scelti. In questo caso si chiamano "licenze poetiche"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Giosto, Viola. In fondo, cos'è la poesia se non l'apoteosi dell'_anarchia della morfosintassi_?

GS


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ..... cos'è la poesia se non l'apoteosi dell'_anarchia della morfosintassi_?
> 
> GS



Chapeau


----------



## violadaprile

Io amo profondamente l'anarchia! ... 
Soprattutto se ha solide basi grammaticali


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Io confermo la versione "uscire in un'estrazione a sorte". Da me a volte si estraeva per organizzare i turni della settimana dopo, e si diceva "chi è uscito oggi?" e la risposta erano i nomi degli estratti, che non erano usciti dal banco perché dovevano ancora essere interrogati.


----------



## giginho

Fairy Krystal said:


> Io confermo la versione "uscire in un'estrazione a sorte". Da me a volte si estraeva per organizzare i turni della settimana dopo, e si diceva "chi è uscito oggi?" e la risposta erano i nomi degli estratti, che non erano usciti dal banco perché dovevano ancora essere interrogati.



Ti riferisci alle famose "programmate"!! Noi in quei casi, dopo l'estrazione e giunto il giorno della programmata, dicevamo: "chi becca oggi?"


----------



## Geviert

Fairy Krystal said:


> Io confermo la versione "uscire in un'estrazione a sorte". Da me a volte si estraeva per organizzare i turni della settimana dopo, e si diceva "chi è uscito oggi?" e la risposta erano i nomi degli estratti, che non erano usciti dal banco perché dovevano ancora essere interrogati.



Cioè, come già detto da Viola (senza molta anarchia), si tratta di una crassi sintattica (senza crasso errore) .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Se posso fare una piccola aggiunta ... non ho mai sentito un insegnante rivolgersi ad uno studente con l'espressione "_esci _alla lavagna" .
Anch'io sono stata sovente "invitata" alla lavagna, ma solo per scrivere e l'espressione era "Anja, alla lavagna." 

Forse sbaglio, ma generalmente le interrogazioni si fanno "alla cattedra", non "alla lavagna" ... nel cui caso: "Gigi, alla cattedra!"   ... (scusami, Gigi, io sono stata interrogata ieri!)


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Se posso fare una piccola aggiunta ... non ho mai sentito un insegnante rivolgersi ad uno studente con l'espressione "_esci _alla lavagna" .
> Anch'io sono stata sovente "invitata" alla lavagna, ma solo per scrivere e l'espressione era "Anja, alla lavagna."
> 
> Forse sbaglio, ma generalmente le interrogazioni si fanno "alla cattedra", non "alla lavagna" ... nel cui caso: "Gigi, alla cattedra!"   ... (scusami, Gigi, io sono stata interrogata ieri!)



Forse esci alla lavagna lo usano al sud, ma da noi non si dice di certo. Io non sono mai stato invitato alla lavagna ma sempre cooptato con la frase: "Gigi, venga interrogato" (al liceo ci davano del Lei). Di solito se si diceva: "gigi, alla lavagna" era un momento (di alta ilarità, of course) e di esercizio di classe senza voto.

P.S. prof Anja, la prego, non mi interroghi, ieri al è venuto il morbillo al gatto e non ho studiato!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Non sono "prof", Gigi! Sono stata interrogata ieri!


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Non sono "prof", Gigi! Sono stata interrogata ieri!



Ecco, vedi che non sono attento! Almeno suggerisci allora, visto che mi ha CUZZATO!

CUZZATO termine per definire chi viene chiamato alla lavagna, come nel mio esempio precedente.

Entra in questo topic in quanto si è soliti dire: "Chi ha cuzzato oggi la prof?", "ha cuzzato Anja e Giginho"


----------



## violadaprile

Geviert said:


> Cioè, come già detto da Viola (senza molta anarchia), si tratta di una crassi sintattica (senza crasso errore) .


Crasi (contrazione), non crassi.

Infatti, Anja 
"Uscire alla lavagna" lo dicono i ragazzetti, non i professori. I quali dicono "vieni alla lavagna" (o "venga", e non è un invito ma un ordine perentorio a cui non ti puoi sottrarre), soprattutto se sono professori di matematica.
Quelli di storia (in genere) la lavagna non la usano


----------



## Geviert

Allora resta limitato al registro giovanile (povera Laura Tam).

Ps.Crassi era una licenza poetica (come il gatto alla lavagna con il morbillo).


----------



## violadaprile

Ops scusa, non avevo capito


----------



## Anja.Ann

violadaprile said:


> Crasi (contrazione), non crassi.
> 
> Infatti, Anja
> "Uscire alla lavagna" lo dicono i ragazzetti, non i professori. I quali dicono "vieni alla lavagna" (o "venga", e non è un invito ma un ordine perentorio a cui non ti puoi sottrarre), soprattutto se sono professori di matematica.
> Quelli di storia (in genere) la lavagna non la usano



Ciao, Viola  
Temo di non avere mai sentito un ragazzetto dire "esco alla lavagna"  
Oh, a proposito ... i professori di storia usano la lavagna! Eccome! Si fanno moltissimi schemi a blocchi (i "quadri di civiltà" schematizzati)


----------



## violadaprile

Stavo solo dandoti ragione


----------



## longplay

Domanda : è escluso che "uscire" possa significare anche "avviarsi", "andare verso" ? Grazie.


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Io tenderei ad escluderlo...non l'ho mai sentito in tal senso.


----------



## longplay

Fairy Krystal said:


> Io tenderei ad escluderlo...non l'ho mai sentito in tal senso.



Non ne so quasi nulla, ma forse è "spagnoleggiante" ('salir'  ?). Boh!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao a tutti,
non lo avevo mai sentito dire però l'ho trovato in questo riferimento...che mi pare attendibile!


----------



## longplay

E' buono. Se permetti, in quel contesto, mi sembra che abbia il valore di "mostraci quello che sai , usando la lavagna davanti a tutti", "fatti vedere in azione", ma è sempre
un'interpretazione che lascia il tempo che trova.... "esci in lizza" o "scendi in lizza"...vabbè...Ciao !


----------



## Nunou

Sì Longplay....in effetti suona un po' come "uscire allo scoperto".
A scuola, come del resto nel mondo, apparentemente c'è chi _sale in cattedra_ e chi invece si deve accontentare di _uscire alla lavagna..._


----------



## Don1

*S*inceramente l'espressione uscire alla lavagna ... credo sia inusuale e forse regionale ... non userei mai un' espressione del genere.. può essere un regionalismo ... ma per me in italiano no tiene sentido !!! 
*H*o fatto una piccola ricerca su google .. l'espressione mi da appena 4400 risultati ... in pratica è un'espressione inesistente o usata davvero a livello giovanile... !!! 


_< Cancellata parte di messaggio non pertinente agli scopi di questo forum / Per favore usa le maiuscole correttamente e cura la punteggiatura (regola #11)>_


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... Anch'io sono stata sovente "invitata" alla lavagna ... l'espressione era "Anja, alla lavagna."



Nel mio caso la detta espressione era spesso ancora più breve. Sentivo dire "Francesco!" (non in italiano, ovviamente), e subito mi era chiaro dove dovevo andare e cosa m'aspettava ...

Aggiungo solo che il verbo _uscire _viene dal latino_ exire _(andare fuori), e secondo me, questo senso del verbo in questione nell'italiano standard si sente ancora oggi (cioè "allontanarsi da" e non "avvicinarsi a").


----------



## violadaprile

'Ex' indica movimento da luogo chiuso a luogo aperto. Significato che il verbo italiano 'uscire' conserva. Non è un semplice allontanamento.
È chiaro come indichi il movimento di uscire dal banco e "solo dopo" avviarsi alla lavagna.

La voce spagnola conserva la stessa radice di 'salire' italiano, si tratta di tutt'altro verbo. Deriva dal latino 'salire' che significa ascendere/saltare (_p.p. saltum_). E anche in spagnolo non significa 'avviarsi verso'.

'Avviarsi verso' a sarebbe moto verso luogo, movimento contrario. Che resta in verbi come 'adire' un tribunale, ad esempio.


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> 'Ex' indica movimento da luogo chiuso a luogo aperto. Significato che il verbo italiano 'uscire' conserva. Non è un semplice allontanamento."


Chiaro, per cui "allontanarsi da" l'ho scritto tra virgolette ... Ma hai ragione, non mi sono espresso abbastanza precisamente. 

"Ex" indica il movimento "da dentro" o appunto come dici tu "da luogo chiuso" (almeno nel senso figurato), ma secondo me non necessariamente "a luogo aperto", benché una tale "situazione" è tipica o viene sottintensa/presupposta. Insomma, a me pare che il verbo_ exire,_ e per conseguenza anche il verbo italiano_ uscire_, in sostanza, non ci dice niente su _dove _ma solo _da dove _(=da luogo "chiuso")_. _P.e. _uscendo _da una camera posso anche _entrare _in un'altra camera (essendo anch'essa un "luogo chiuso"). No?


----------



## violadaprile

francisgranada said:


> Insomma, a me pare che il verbo_ exire,_ e per conseguenza anche il verbo italiano_ uscire_, in sostanza, non ci dice niente su _verso_ _dove _ma solo _da dove _(=da luogo chiuso)_. _No?





Facendosi una rappresentazione mentale, che è quello che sempre serve a me per capire le cose, posso anche dire:
"uscì dalla camera da letto e finalmente venne in cucina". È chiaro che la cucina è un luogo altrettanto chiuso e probabilmente anche più piccolo. Ma è dove si trova il soggetto senziente. L'immagine è di qualcuno che sta in cucina e per lui il resto della casa rappresenta il luogo "aperto" rispetto alla camera. Probabilmente l'altro aveva pure la porta chiusa. E la porta è pur sempre un "uscio" 


Ma per non confondere le idee a nessuno, la regola è = uscire=moto da luogo chiuso verso luogo aperto. Punto.


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> ... Ma per non confondere le idee a nessuno, la regola è uscire=moto da luogo chiuso verso luogo aperto. Punto.


Ci capiamo benissimo (grazie a Dio ), ma secondo me bastrebbe costatare che la regola è: uscire = moto da luogo chiuso. 

Non capirmi male, non ti voglio contraddire, ma vedi p.e. anche la definizione del Treccani:
*
uscire* (ant. *escire*) ...
1. Andare o venire fuori da un luogo o da un ambiente chiuso o che si considera circoscritto da confini determinati: ...


----------



## Fairy Krystal

A questo punto, volendo forzare un po' la mano, potrei dire che l'alunno "esce" dal banco, che è per lui un qualcosa che lo circonda, lo limita e lo confina, e si dirige verso un luogo più aperto, nel senso che non gli limita i movimenti, cioè la lavagna, o meglio, la zona ad essa antistante...


----------



## violadaprile

Sì Krystal, è esattamente così. Questo è come la mente si raffigura questo movimento. è una locuzione contratta, non bella secondo me, ma non sbagliata.


Per precisare quello che dice Francis (e dopo non parlo più perché mi pare sia già stato detto tutto), bisogna ricordare che i verbi di moto sono tutti direzionali. Per loro natura!
Sempre io vado da un posto a un altro, ho sempre un'origine e una destinazione. Non può essere diversamente.  Altrimenti non sarebbero verbi di moto ma un'altra cosa ...

Prediamo la tua definizione e spacchiamo il capello in 44, come al solito:


> uscire (ant. escire)...1. Andare o venire fuori da un luogo o da un ambiente chiuso o che si considera circoscritto da confini determinati ...



Intanto "escire" rimane nelle forme del presente, indicativo e congiuntivo; si trova in romanzi di inizio secolo e non è poi così antico, non è medievale per intenderci.

Poi, la definizione "andare [fuori] o venire fuori" indica un "moto da luogo chiuso o circoscritto". Perfetto. Ma dove si va? La mente con un verbo di moto non può non porsi questa domanda.
Le parole sono icone e servono per raffigurare alla mente oggetti e avvenimenti. Altrimenti sono solo ghirigori su un foglio. Quindi qualcosa ci viene pure in mente pensando al verbo uscire! 

La differenza fra andare e venire è quella usuale. E riguarda anche il verbo "uscire". Ossia il punto di vista dell'osservatore: se dico "esci di qua!" (con la differenza di avverbio di luogo che avevo specificato altrove), significa che nella stanza ci sono anch'io e invito la persona ad allontanarsi. Se dico "esci di là!" io sono all'esterno e invito la persona a venire verso di me.
Una direzione (di allontanamento o di avvicinamento) è comunque imprescindibile. Il movimento di "uscire" non è uno stato ma si compie in se stesso come movimento, che ha necessariamente bisogno di un punto di partenza e uno di arrivo, da un luogo a un altro. Andare verso un altro luogo, che convenzionalmente -e logicamente- si indica come "luogo aperto". (=uscire verso il corridoio fra i banchi. L'andare verso la lavagna è un movimento ulteriore, concettualmente successivo).


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> ... bisogna ricordare che i verbi di moto sono tutti direzionali. Per loro natura!
> Sempre io vado da un posto a un altro, ho sempre un'origine e una destinazione. Non può essere diversamente.



Appunto. Per cui basta la definizione del Treccani "*Andare *o_ *venire *_fuori da un luogo ..." senza indicare _verso dove,_ visto che i propri verbi andare e venire (facenti parte della definizione) _a priori_ indicano il movimento da un posto a un altro. 



> Poi, la definizione "andare [fuori] o venire fuori" indica un "moto da luogo chiuso o circoscritto". Perfetto. Ma dove si va?


Dipende dal contesto, situazione ecc. Ugualmente, la definizione di entrare (Treccani) è " ... 1. a. Andare dentro, penetrare in un luogo:..." e non "Andare dentro ... da un luogo aperto".  E chiaro che anche prima di _entrare, _uno 
si trova da qualche parte ...

P.S. Tu stessa dici giustamente:


> ...È chiaro come indichi il movimento di uscire dal banco e "solo dopo" avviarsi alla lavagna...


Quindi quello che succede "solo dopo" (... "venire" a un luogo aperto)  è piuttosto una possibile conseguenza, per cui secondo me non deve esplicitamente far parte della definizione del verbo _uscire _. Altrimenti ci suggerirebbe la falsa idea, come se il verbo _uscire _a priori indicasse in qualche modo anche la direzione _verso dove_.


----------



## longplay

Cito :....e uscimmo a riveder le stelle. Il Poeta non ci dice dove, ma l' azione è compiuta "verso l' esterno" e lo sappiamo da tutto il contesto. Se avesse concluso

"e uscimmo con fredda la pelle", a parte il merito della sostituzione, sapremmo come...ma non " verso dove " (poteva essere un luogo freddo e chiuso). Cordialità !


----------



## Fairy Krystal

violadaprile said:


> è una locuzione contratta, non bella secondo me, ma non sbagliata.



Su questo invece non sono d'accordo. E' un'espressione fortemente scorretta, e lo dico dopo aver consultato un ricercatore di linguistica che si occupa della didattica della grammatica. Quello che stiamo dicendo è un'interpretazione di come si sia giunti a formare questa espressione, ma non la stiamo giustificando. Resta un errore da pelle d'oca...


----------



## violadaprile

Peccato, Krystal ... 
Io, come ho detto, non la uso e non la userei, non è un'espressione che mi piace ...
Da questo a far venire la pelle d'oca però ... 

Come nel diritto in caso di dubbio si dà l'interpretazione che salva la clausola dalla nullità, così io nell'italiano cerco sempre di salvare il salvabile. Mi sembra più onesto e più aperto.
A volte basta contestualizzare per vedere come robe all'apparenza obbrobriose possano avere il loro senso ...

Ma il tuo amico sa cos'è una crasi?


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Violadaprile, il mio amico sa cos'è una crasi già da quando era alla prima settimana del primo anno di liceo, proprio come me, perché non puoi iniziare a studiare greco senza saperlo. E siccome lo so, ti dico anche che questa *non è una crasi*, poiché la crasi avviene solo tra la vocale finale di una parola e quella iniziale della parola successiva. Quello che (anche ammesso) sarebbe successo qui si chiama *ellissi*.
E' altresì doveroso precisare che non tutto ciò che ha un nome è corretto; mi spiego: l'anacoluto è una figura retorica se usata da un poeta, ma se lo usi in un tema di concorso ti bocciano all'istante, e non possiamo affermare che sia anche solo lontanamente corretto o accettabile. Se poi viene usato nel parlato, è un altro discorso. Idem vale per una ellissi nel caso in cui dia origine ad un errore semantico. Siccome stiamo parlando di correttezza (o accettabilità) grammaticale, la mia risposta rimane "è un errore da pelle d'oca", perché ricalca lo stesso tipo di errore di "scendi il cane che lo piscio" e "dammi il bimbo che lo gioco".
In quanto quasi docente, ho una repulsione per simili manifestazioni linguistiche. Un conto è prendere atto dell'esistenza, nel parlato di persone non colte, di espressioni come questa, un altro conto è dire che può essere corretto.
La grammatica non è un processo, e noi non siamo degli arringatori. La grammatica è come la matematica: ci sono procedimenti corretti e procedimenti scorretti, i primi portano ad un risultato, i secondi ad un errore.
Fenomeni del genere possono occasionalmente entrare a far parte della lingua in cui si generano come neologismi, ma solo se sono attestati da un corpus linguistico rilevante e che copre un lasso di tempo altrettanto rilevante. Inoltre non vengono accettai come tali se la lingua in questione già dispone di una parola (o espressione equivalente) per esprimere lo stesso concetto nello stesso registro linguistico, ed è il nostro caso: andare alla lavagna.

Concludendo: è molto interessante indagare questi fenomeni, ma fermo restando che non sono accettabili come produzioni linguistiche corrette.


----------



## violadaprile

crasi concettuale Il danno non patrimoniale ecc. Pag.12
crasi concettuale Trattato di diritto del lavoro, Vol.4, Pag.1085
crasi concettuale Rivista trimestrale di diritto e procedura civile, Vol 23, Pag.417
crasi concettuale Enciclopedia Flosofica: Pigou-Souriau, Ed Sansoni Pag.67
crasi concettuale Responsabilità civile. Danno non patrimoniale. Pag.5
crasi concettuale Tre voci sospette: Buzzati, Piovene, Parise, Ed.Mursia 1994, Pag.112
crasi di struttura di pensiero Dall'Europa libertina all'Europa illuminista. Pag.36
crasi concettuale Lingua e stile. Vol.30. Università di Bologna - Istituto di Glottologia. Pag.651

In quanto "quasi docente", dato che -giustamente- la cultura e l'esperienza degli interlocutori -in questo luogo etereo- non ti bastano, forse ti sarà utile questo campione di riferimenti. 

PS
Ellissi e anacoluto non c'entrano nulla.
E tutte queste figure retoriche si cominciavano ad imparare non al liceo ma in quarta ginnasio. Ossia, quando ai tempi miei si iniziava a studiare il greco. Ossia, se capisco bene, un paio di annetti prima almeno. Ossia quando grammatica e sintassi (e pure le figure retoriche, dato che a quel tempo si faceva latino alle medie in modo serio) erano già state ingoiate e digerite da tempo.
E per grazia del cielo ho avuto buoni insegnanti.

In ogni caso, che talune locuzioni siano o non siano accettabili (e soprattutto *quando*!!!) è del tutto discutibile.


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Mhm...da quello che so, e che vedo anche nei tuoi link, la crasi concettuale non è un concetto della linguistica, infatti non c'è un link che la definisca dal punto di vista sintattico (nel penultimo link non compare per niente nel testo selezionato, nel quarto c'è solo la parola crasi, gli altri sono tutti testi di diritto che non la definiscono); inoltre, la locuzione ha solo 36 ricorrenze nell'intero web, quindi è una libera creazione di alcuni per meglio spiegare concetti poco trasparenti. Efficace, ma non utilizzabile per fare della linguistica. Il termine che meglio identifica quello che è successo qui è proprio ellissi.

Quando dico "liceo" intendo tutto il quinquennio, ma è ovvio che ho studiato quei fenomeni in quarta ginnasio. Anzi, le figure retoriche come l'ellissi e l'anacoluto le ho già studiate in terza media. Ma latino non si faceva più, ai miei tempi...né seriamente né alla leggera. Sulla grammatica e sintassi il discorso è diverso, ho fatto tutti e tre i tipi di analisi, anche quella del periodo, alle elementari. Sull'aver avuto buoni insegnanti, non posso lamentarmi nemmeno io.

Per quanto riguarda l'accettabilità è vero, sono discutibili, ma in questo caso è stata sottoposta ad un linguista e tre professori d'italiano dell'università...poi non so.


----------



## violadaprile

> Per quanto riguarda l'accettabilità è vero, sono discutibili, ma in questo caso è stata sottoposta ad un linguista e tre professori d'italiano dell'università...poi non so.​




Sai, ti devo confessare che pareri riferiti, sia pure in ottimo stile, in questo luogo di assenza di verifiche, non bastano neanche a me.

E sono del tutto riottosa a sposare concetti, locuzioni e quant'altro, che pure vengano sostenuti da pareri autorevoli e da nomi illustri e conosciuti. Mi dispiace, sono abituata a ragionare con la mia testa.
E fra tutte le cose che ho imparato nei miei anni di asilo, elementari, medie, liceo e tutto quello che viene dopo, credo che la più importante sia proprio questa: Nessuno mi può dire come devo pensare (Nessuno è intenzionalmente maiuscolo).

E continuo a ritenere che "uscire alla lavagna", espressione che io non userei, sia una 'crasi concettuale' e sia un termine del linguaggio parlato ed abbia una sua dignità linguistica.

Abbiti cura.
Viola





​


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Fai come credi. Anch'io sono abituata a pensare con la mia testa, infatti quella che ho espresso è una MIA opinione, maturata in anni di studio della linguistica; siccome mi è stata contestata, ho chiesto dei consulti ad esperti del settore per sapere se mi ero sbagliata, ma nessun'altro mi ha detto quello che hai detto tu. Qui ci hanno chiesto se l'espressione è corretta o no, non se a noi piace che lo sia; ecco perché, per onestà intellettuale, mi sono messa in discussione: perché sono abbastanza modesta da non credere di avere la verità in pugno. 

Nessuno vuole dirti come pensare, semplicemente ognuno di noi è più informato su qualcosa, ma non può esserlo su tutto; per ciò in cui non lo si è, esistono coloro che lo sono, come gli esperti a cui mi sono rivolta.
La vita di cultura è uno scambio reciproco di conoscenze, perché tutti abbiamo qualcosa da imparare ogni giorno della nostra esistenza.
Ciò detto, usa/appoggia le espressioni che più ti aggradano.


----------



## longplay

Se posso aggiungere qualcosa... la crasi grammaticale mi sembra oggetto diverso dalla "crasi logica" che, nei testi citati, fa parte del gergo giuridico-giurisprudenziale che è
solito avvalersi di termini quasi "esoterici" come "ultroneità" "comodato" "subiettività" ... "non sussistenza" "punta di diritto" ecc.. Andiamoci cauti....Credo che FK un po' di
ragione ce l'abbia. Cordialmente.LP.


----------



## violadaprile

È ovvio che non c'è nessuna crasi grammaticale.
È altrettanto ovvio che la crasi concettuale ha un senso completamente diverso. E forse ai giuristi piace ma non è un termine prettamente giuridico. 
Lascio ai linguisti ogni definizione, dal punto di vista sintattico o stilistico, di una espressione che chiaramente esiste.

Però mi pare che il tema in discussione fosse "uscire alla lavagna".

Quello che mi si può obiettare è che non si tratti di una crasi concettuale. Non credo che si possa passare alla ammissibilità e al significato di una figura retorica, non creata da me.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Viola 

Parlavi addirittura di "crasi sintattica" ... 

Per tornare al tema iniziale: può, forse, essere considerata un'ellissi (come diceva Giorgio ). 
"Uscire (dal banco [uno spazio con limiti circoscritti, ben definiti] e andare) alla lavagna", ma rimane un'espressione sbagliata.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Anna

Meglio una crasi sintattica che una crisi economica .

Come vi suona la frase "Esco dalla casa alla strada"?
(suppongo che sarà la stessa situazione come con la lavagna ...)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis 

Sì, il problema si pone sempre in relazione al verbo "uscire" e, in aggiunta, "strada", complica ulteriormente le cose.
Con "strada" dobbiamo cambiare verbo o preposizione o "definire" la situazione. 

Proviamo:

- (_Esco dal _banco e) _vado alla lavagna;_ 
- (_Esco da _casa e) _vado per _strada 
-_ (Esco da _casa e) _scendo in _strada
- Vado alla strada  
- Vado continuamente dalla casa alla strada (e dalla strada alla casa) perché sto aspettando degli amici ... che non arrivano più!


----------



## Fairy Krystal

longplay said:


> Andiamoci cauti....Credo che FK un po' di
> ragione ce l'abbia.





Anja.Ann said:


> Per tornare al tema iniziale: può, forse, essere considerata un'ellissi [...], *ma rimane un'espressione sbagliata*.



Vi ringrazio, iniziavo a pensare di essere l'unica a crederlo...! 

Per quanto riguarda le espressioni di Francis/Anja, mi sembrano perfette così...i verbi "andare"/"scendere" suonano molto meglio...

P.S:Esiste "punta di diritto"? Wow...e io che conoscevo soltanto la punta d'anca...


----------



## Geviert

Grazie a tutte per le vostre risposte. Crasi o elisione che sia (usate tutte e due per estensione), l'espressione "uscire alla lavagna" è  scorretta perché imperfetta, ci vuole il contesto:  

"Uscire (dal banco [uno spazio con limiti circoscritti, ben definiti] e andare) alla lavagna"

Brava Anja, sei uscita bene.


----------



## marco.cur

Confesso di non aver mai sentito quest'espressione prima d'ora; ho sempre sentito e detto "andare alla lavagna".
Alle mie orecchie suona come il rumore di un graffio sulla lavagna.

A mio parere sarebbe ammissibile solo se si trattasse di un'espressione regionale (o locale) consolidata nel tempo, ma a quanto pare non lo è; da quello che ho capito l'unica registrazione è quella del vocabolario italiano-spagnolo citato all'inizio.


----------



## Youngfun

Beh, espressione giovanile? Forse oltre a giovanile è anche regionale e non si usava dalle mie parti. Mi sono diplomato nel 2009 ma non ho mai sentito l'espressione "uscire alla lavagna" nella mia intera carriera scolastica.

In un caso solo la considerei accettabile: se la lavagna sta in corridoio!

E non ho mai sentito "uscire" nel senso di "uscire dal banco"...  
Come diceva viola, il banco non è mica un "luogo chiuso" da dove uscire! In classe eri e in classe rimani... al massimo "alzati dal banco"... anche se tecnicamente è più preciso "alzati dalla sedia".

@francis:
Normalmente, basta dire "esco" e già si capisce che esci dalla porta di casa e vai per strada.
Si dice anche "esco di casa" o "esco per strada". 
Ma raramente si specifica sia il moto da luogo che il moto a luogo: "esco dalla casa alla strada" mi sembra molto ridondante.


----------



## violadaprile

uscire da/di


femmejolie said:


> Garzanti: andare o venire fuori da un luogo chiuso, circoscritto o idealmente delimitato: _*uscire di casa*_, _dall'albergo_, _dal parco_; *uscire sulla strada*


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=352248
 post 12 - post 16 e seguenti

*"Uscire alla lavagna"* non è molto diverso da *"uscire sulla strada."
*Secondo Garzanti sarebbe un'espressione esistente.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Viola 

Be', lascerei da parte "l'ambiente _strada_" che, come abbiamo già visto, vuole preposizioni diverse in base al verbo di movimento a cui si accompagna, no?  

"_Esco_ sulla strada" "_Scendo_ in strada" "_Vado_ per strada" ...  "esco alla lavagna" non è un'espressione corretta (almeno alle mie orecchie), così come non lo sarebbero espressioni simili: "_esco alla _finestra" o "_esco alla _porta",  non trovi?


----------



## francisgranada

Ed "esco sul tetto"? (p.e. dal solaio/soffitta)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis, ciao 

"_Uscire sul/sulla_" non pone problemi: "_esco sul _tetto/sul terrazzo"  ... ma non diresti mai "_esco al _tetto" oppure "_esco al _terrazzo"


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna 

Sto cercando la "logica", e mi pare che man mano la stiamo scoprendo ...

Come suona  "l'uccello esce sul ramo (p.e. dal nido)" ?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

La domanda iniziale è stata discussa abbondantemente e a sufficienza. Da molti post a questa parte ormai si gira in tondo e/o si vira inesorabilmente verso Offtopiclandia, pertanto il thread è ora chiuso.

Memorandum per tutti:

Importante --- a tutti gli utenti del forum


----------

